# yerro, hierro (pronunciación)



## El Mexicano 2010

Hola a todos!

Soy húngaro, me dedico principalmente al idioma español y a las lenguas romances (no soy profesor o filólogo, lo hago solo por amor de las lenguas). Estoy discutiendo con un lingüista-fonólogo húngaro sobre la pronunciación de los grupos "hie-" y "ye-". Según él, no existe en español ninguna diferencia al decir, por ejemplo, "yerro" (del verbo errar) y "hierro". Sin embargo la mayoría de los hablantes nativos que he oído hasta el momento, sí que distinguió la pronunciación de /ie/ y /ye/. Me gustaría saber la opinión de hispanohablantes nativos de distintos países o regiones para tener una idea general sobre quién tiene razón respecto a la cuestión. (Mi pregunta se refiere al habla natural y espontánea). Muchas gracias.


----------



## Idóneo

Hola, amigo. Bienvenido al foro.
La verdad es que son dos sonidos distintos, pero en la práctica no se diferencian mucho y son pocas palabras las que darían lugar a la ambigüedad.
Un saludo.


----------



## ACQM

Sin ser filóloga te diría que la pronunciación coloquial de las dos formas es muy muy parecida según la persona. No creo que nadie sea capaz de distinguir, en mitad de una conversación, la pronunciación de "hierro" y "yerro". Las puedes distinguir cuando alguien habla vocalizando mucho y muy claramente.


----------



## Pánfila

Hola. Solamente puedo decirte que en mi país ambos sonidos son claramente distintos a diferencia de otros países. No sé bien cómo explicarlo, pero "ye" suena como "sh". Aquí tomamos una infusión llamada mate (es la imagen que tengo) y se prepara con "yerba mate" (sherba mate, si se me permite la barbaridad  ) ¿Se entiende? Espero que sí.
Cariños.


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida y por ambas respuestas. ACQM, me imagino entonces que en el habla coloquial la neutralización se hace a favor del sonido más suave, esto es, en mitad de una conversación "yerro" sonará más bien como /iérro/ y no como /yérro/, verdad?


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

Pánfila said:


> Hola. Solamente puedo decirte que en mi país ambos sonidos son claramente distintos a diferencia de otros países. No sé bien cómo explicarlo, pero "ye" suena como "sh". Aquí tomamos una infusión llamada mate (es la imagen que tengo) y se prepara con "yerba mate" (sherba mate, si se me permite la barbaridad  ) ¿Se entiende? Espero que sí.
> Cariños.



Claro que sí, en Argentina el fonema /y/ se articula con ese típico rehilamiento o refuerzo. Muchas gracias a vos también.


----------



## ACQM

El Mexicano 2010 said:


> Muchas gracias por la bienvenida y por ambas respuestas. ACQM, me imagino entonces que en el habla coloquial la neutralización se hace a favor del sonido más suave, esto es, en mitad de una conversación "yerro" sonará más bien como /iérro/ y no como /yérro/, verdad?



Sí, suele ser, pero depende de la zona, del hablante y de si la palabra anterior acaba en vocal o consonante. Como te he dicho todo suena parecido y creo que nos parecería natural alguien que dijera "yerro" en vez de "hierro" igual que alguien que dijera "hiema" en vez de "yema".


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

ACQM said:


> Sí, suele ser, pero depende de la zona, del hablante y de si la palabra anterior acaba en vocal o consonante. Como te he dicho todo suena parecido y creo que nos parecería natural alguien que dijera "yerro" en vez de "hierro" igual que alguien que dijera "hiema" en vez de "yema".



Muchas gracias.


----------



## juandelsur

Hola. 
Vale aclarar que en algunas zonas de la Argentina y Uruguay existe el yeísmo, esto es la pronunciación marcada de la letra ye, incluso para la letra ll, *yuvia* en lugar de *lluvia*. Mientras que en otras regiones es más común la pronunciación que comenta ACQM, que me parece mayoritaria en el mundo hispanohablante.
Saludos


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

juandelsur said:


> Hola.
> Vale aclarar que en algunas zonas de la Argentina y Uruguay existe el yeísmo, esto es la pronunciación marcada de la letra ye, incluso para la letra ll, *yuvia* en lugar de *lluvia*. Mientras que en otras regiones es más común la pronunciación que comenta ACQM, que me parece mayoritaria en el mundo hispanohablante.
> Saludos



El yeísmo, a mi entender, es la falta de distinción de LL y Y, por lo tanto palabras como "haya" (de haber) y "halla" ('encuentra'), "vaya" (de ir) y "valla" ('barra') suenan igual. El único país distinguidor es Bolivia, donde la Y y la LL todavía tienen sonidos diferentes. Aunque también hay hablantes mayores de edad en España que las diferencian. Bueno, esto es lo que dicen los libros que tengo, pero la realidad puede ser otra.


----------



## Vampiro

El Mexicano 2010 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Soy húngaro, me dedico principalmente al idioma español y a las lenguas romances (no soy profesor o filólogo, lo hago solo por amor de las lenguas). Estoy discutiendo con un lingüista-fonólogo húngaro sobre la pronunciación de los grupos "hie-" y "ye-". Según él, no existe en español ninguna diferencia al decir, por ejemplo, "yerro" (del verbo errar) y "hierro". Sin embargo la mayoría de los hablantes nativos que he oído hasta el momento, sí que distinguió la pronunciación de /ie/ y /ye/. Me gustaría saber la opinión de hispanohablantes nativos de distintos países o regiones para tener una idea general sobre quién tiene razón respecto a la cuestión. (Mi pregunta se refiere al habla natural y espontánea). Muchas gracias.


Por acá (Chile) la diferencia es notoria, ambos sonidos se distinguen claramente.
Ya sé, duvija, los espectrogramas demuestran lo contrario.

_


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

Vampiro said:


> Por acá (Chile) la diferencia es notoria, ambos sonidos se distinguen claramente.
> Ya sé, duvija, los espectrogramas demuestran lo contrario.
> 
> _



Muchas gracias a ti también, saludos para Chile.


----------



## lospazio

juandelsur said:


> Hola.
> Vale aclarar que en algunas zonas de la Argentina y Uruguay existe el yeísmo, esto es la pronunciación marcada de la letra ye, incluso para la letra ll, *yuvia* en lugar de *lluvia*. Mientras que en otras regiones es más común la pronunciación que comenta ACQM, que me parece mayoritaria en el mundo hispanohablante.
> Saludos



Me parece que estás confundido, juandelsur. El yeísmo es el fenómeno fonético que consiste en confundir los sonidos que representan las letras _y_ y _ll_. Eso ocurre en casi todo el ámbito hispanohablante. Una persona es yeísta si pronuncia de la misma manera las palabras _cayó_ y _calló_, _arroyo_ y _arrollo_, etc., independientemente de _cómo_ las pronuncie. Los habitantes de Mendoza, Argentina, pronuncian esas palabras de la misma forma, por lo tanto son yeístas. Los que habitamos la zona del Río de la Plata también las pronunciamos de la misma forma, por lo cual también somos yeístas. Sin embargo, los dos grupos las pronuncian de forma diferente entre sí, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el yeísmo. De hecho, la pronunciación dentro de la zona rioplatense es variable, dándose el yeísmo en cada una de esas variaciones.

Por lo que he leído, son pocas las zonas que no son yeístas. La única que yo conozco es la de Misiones, Argentina. Si prestás atención, vas a ver que ellos pronuncian la _ll_ de forma similar a la de los españoles, mientras que la _y_ suena casi como una _ch_.

Saludos.


----------



## lospazio

El Mexicano 2010, tal vez te interese esto que dice el DPD:

*y1*. *1.* Vigesimoctava letra del abecedario español y vigesimoquinta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la i griega_ (más raro, _ye_); su plural es _íes griegas_ (o _yes_).
*2.* Representa dos sonidos distintos:
*a)* En posición inicial de palabra o de sílaba representa el sonido consonántico palatal central sonoro /y/. Este mismo sonido puede representarlo el grupo gráfico _hi-_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de _e_ (→ h, 4) o la letra _i_ en esta misma posición, seguida de _a, o_ (→ i, 3). Además, en casi todo el mundo hispánico el dígrafo _ll_ se pronuncia como /y/ (→ ll), fenómeno que se conoce con el nombre de «yeísmo» (→ yeísmo).


*h*.
*4.* El grupo _hi_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de una _e_ tónica se pronuncia normalmente como el sonido palatal sonoro /y/ (→ y1, 2a), salvo detrás de pausa o de palabra que termina en vocal, en que la pronunciación oscila entre [ié] y [yé]; así, es normal que palabras como _hierro, hielo, hierba, hiedra_ se pronuncien [yérro, yélo, yérba, yédra]_._ También esta pronunciación se ha fijado en algún caso en la escritura, como ha ocurrido en _hiedra_ y _hierba,_ y en algunos derivados de esta última, que pueden escribirse también _yedra, yerba, yerbajo,_ etc_._ En el Río de la Plata, las formas _hierba_ y _yerba_ no son simples variantes gráficas, sino que denotan cosas distintas: mientras que _hierba_ designa cualquier planta pequeña de tallo tierno, _yerba_ designa solo la que se emplea para preparar el mate.


----------



## jorgema

En mi país hay zonas que son yeístas, que usan el mismo sonido para LL y Y, como la costa y la selva, sin embargo la realización de ese sonido es distinta en ambas regiones. En la zona andina, en cambio, se distingue todavía entre elle y ye (a mi madre debo el poder distinguir entre _pollo _y _poyo_).
Ahora, para el caso de la pregunta, yo pronuncio igual las sílabas hie y ye en hierro y yerro. Hierba y yerba para mí suenan iguales, y el caso es que mi madre que no es yeísta también las pronuncia igual. Tendría que ser muy cuidadoso y pronunciar muy lento para distinguirlas, como cuando quiero enfatizar, por ejemplo, que el nombre del metal se escribe con *hi*. Pero en mi discurso normal no hago esa diferencia.


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

lospazio said:


> El Mexicano 2010, tal vez te interese esto que dice el DPD:
> 
> *y1*. *1.* Vigesimoctava letra del abecedario español y vigesimoquinta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la i griega_ (más raro, _ye_); su plural es _íes griegas_ (o _yes_).
> *2.* Representa dos sonidos distintos:
> *a)* En posición inicial de palabra o de sílaba representa el sonido consonántico palatal central sonoro /y/. Este mismo sonido puede representarlo el grupo gráfico _hi-_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de _e_ (→ h, 4) o la letra _i_ en esta misma posición, seguida de _a, o_ (→ i, 3). Además, en casi todo el mundo hispánico el dígrafo _ll_ se pronuncia como /y/ (→ ll), fenómeno que se conoce con el nombre de «yeísmo» (→ yeísmo).
> 
> 
> *h*.
> *4.* El grupo _hi_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de una _e_ tónica se pronuncia normalmente como el sonido palatal sonoro /y/ (→ y1, 2a), salvo detrás de pausa o de palabra que termina en vocal, en que la pronunciación oscila entre [ié] y [yé]; así, es normal que palabras como _hierro, hielo, hierba, hiedra_ se pronuncien [yérro, yélo, yérba, yédra]_._ También esta pronunciación se ha fijado en algún caso en la escritura, como ha ocurrido en _hiedra_ y _hierba,_ y en algunos derivados de esta última, que pueden escribirse también _yedra, yerba, yerbajo,_ etc_._ En el Río de la Plata, las formas _hierba_ y _yerba_ no son simples variantes gráficas, sino que denotan cosas distintas: mientras que _hierba_ designa cualquier planta pequeña de tallo tierno, _yerba_ designa solo la que se emplea para preparar el mate.



Gracias, eso es lo que dice la norma académica, pero me interesaría más la práctica. 

Espero más opiniones, por ejemplo de México, Colombia, el Caribe, etc.


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

jorgema said:


> En mi país hay zonas que son yeístas, que usan el mismo sonido para LL y Y, como la costa y la selva, sin embargo la realización de ese sonido es distinta en ambas regiones. En la zona andina, en cambio, se distingue todavía entre elle y ye (a mi madre debo el poder distinguir entre _pollo _y _poyo_).
> Ahora, para el caso de la pregunta, yo pronuncio igual las sílabas hie y ye en hierro y yerro. Hierba y yerba para mí suenan iguales, y el caso es que mi madre que no es yeísta también las pronuncia igual. Tendría que ser muy cuidadoso y pronunciar muy lento para distinguirlas, como cuando quiero enfatizar, por ejemplo, que el nombre del metal se escribe con *hi*. Pero en mi discurso normal no hago esa diferencia.



Muchas gracias!


----------



## lospazio

El Mexicano 2010 said:


> Gracias, eso es lo que dice la norma académica, pero me interesaría más la práctica.



Perdón, pero eso que transcribí no es una "norma académica", sino la descripción que hace el DPD de las pronunciaciones que se dan en la práctica.


----------



## mirx

El Mexicano 2010 said:


> Gracias, eso es lo que dice la norma académica, pero me interesaría más la práctica.
> 
> Espero más opiniones, por ejemplo de México, Colombia, el Caribe, etc.



En México no son sonidos iguales y hay una clara tendencia a estigmatizar a quienes pronuncian *yelo* o _*yerba*_. Los que las pronuncian igual normalmente también cometen otros vicios del lenguaje como agregar una "s" a los pasados simples de la segunda persona "fuiste*s*". Sin embargo y a pesar de todo, el fenómeno es bastante frecuente, sin llegar a ser visto como normal.


----------



## Pixidio

Para mí son dos sonidos claramente diferenciados (en realidad uno, la h no se pronuncia en ninguna posición por lo que sólo suenan las vocales que la acompañan). Recién me entero que es normal en España y otros lugares asimilar ambos sonidos en uno (hablando de "hie" y "ye"). Acá se distinguen muy bien, por más que quien lo dice escupa las palabras.


----------



## Erreconerre

Por aquí se pronuncian exactamente igual. _Hierba _se pronuncia como _yerba_.


----------



## juandelsur

lospazio said:


> Me parece que estás confundido, juandelsur. El yeísmo es el fenómeno fonético que consiste en confundir los sonidos que representan las letras _y_ y _ll_. Eso ocurre en casi todo el ámbito hispanohablante. Una persona es yeísta si pronuncia de la misma manera las palabras _cayó_ y _calló_, _arroyo_ y _arrollo_, etc., independientemente de _cómo_ las pronuncie. Los habitantes de Mendoza, Argentina, pronuncian esas palabras de la misma forma, por lo tanto son yeístas. Los que habitamos la zona del Río de la Plata también las pronunciamos de la misma forma, por lo cual también somos yeístas. Sin embargo, los dos grupos las pronuncian de forma diferente entre sí, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el yeísmo. De hecho, la pronunciación dentro de la zona rioplatense es variable, dándose el yeísmo en cada una de esas variaciones.
> 
> Por lo que he leído, son pocas las zonas que no son yeístas. La única que yo conozco es la de Misiones, Argentina. Si prestás atención, vas a ver que ellos pronuncian la _ll_ de forma similar a la de los españoles, mientras que la _y_ suena casi como una _ch_.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola.
El yeísmo es la pronunciación de la ll como ye y no a la inversa. Con respecto a Misiones, donde viví durante dos años no hace tanto, sí pronuncian la ll muy parecido a los peninsulares. Mientras que en Córdoba o Mendoza los sonidos ll o ye se convierten en i. Ejemplos: poio por pollo, ievar por llevar, ierba por yerba, sopaipiia por sopaipilla (torta frita cuyana y chilena) y así.  
Por supuesto ésto se da en el registro vulgar y no en el culto, donde es más difícil de hallar.
Saludos


----------



## jorgema

juandelsur said:


> Hola.
> El yeísmo es la pronunciación de la ll como ye y no a la inversa. Con respecto a Misiones, donde viví durante dos años no hace tanto, sí pronuncian la ll muy parecido a los peninsulares. Mientras que en Córdoba o Mendoza los sonidos ll o ye se convierten en i. Ejemplos: poio por pollo, ievar por llevar, ierba por yerba, sopaipiia por sopaipilla (torta frita cuyana y chilena) y así.
> Por supuesto ésto se da en el registro vulgar y no en el culto, donde es más difícil de hallar.
> Saludos



Juan, ¿no será que ese sonido que tú dentificas como "i", es lo que para muchos otros hispanos es la y?


----------



## duvija

El Mexicano 2010 said:


> Claro que sí, en Argentina el fonema /y/ se articula con ese típico rehilamiento o refuerzo. Muchas gracias a vos también.



Por las dudas, _yerra_ y _hierra_ son totalmente distintas en Uruguay también.


----------



## juandelsur

jorgema said:


> Juan, ¿no será que ese sonido que tú dentificas como "i", es lo que para muchos otros hispanos es la y?


Hola. 
El sonido ye al que me refiero es parecido al sonido [ ʃ ] del inglés. Y la i latina con el sonido que le es característico en nuestra lengua. 

7. Las letras "y" y "ll" se convierten generalmente
en "i". (Si usted es un porteño de pura cepa deberá
practicar esta pronunciación asesorado por un equipo
de foniatras y profesores de canto, hasta que le
salga bien).

 "calle" es "caie"
 "arroyo" es "arroio"
 "callate" es "caiate"

De la: _Pequeña Gramática Cordobesa para Extranjeros. Reglas básicas de la tonada cordobesa y el docto lenguaje.
_http://www.taringa.net/posts/humor/2125259/Pequena-Gramatica-Cordobesa.html_

Un saaaludo_


----------



## jorgema

Entonces sí. Lo que dices es que para ti y los porteños la *y *suena como la [ ʃ ] del inglés; mientras que para muchos hispanoamericanos el sonido de la *y *es más cercano al sonido de la *i*; y obviamente, si tratas de pronunciar "caie" como te recomienda ese gracioso artículo, lo que te va salir es la* y* como la pronunciaríamos en mi país.


----------



## Wal03

Todo esto me parece muy raro, nunca lo había visto. Para mi la H era muda. Así crecí hablando _*hierro*_ [_ierro] hierba [ierba], claro que existe Yerba pero pensaba que era otro sinónimo, como jale y hale. 

Nota: soy dominicano para quien pidió gente del caribe._


----------



## INFOJACK

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/EsVerbs.aspx?v=errar


----------



## SayaS

Yo soy de España, del centro, y para mi esos dos ejemplos que pones son con dos sonidos muy diferentes:
Hierro, la h es muda y se dice [ierro], yerro se pronuncia tan cual [yerro]
Pero luego existen algunos casos en los que la h no es muda, sino que se pronuncia a veces como "y" y otras muchas veces como "g", por ejemplo, por aquí decimos:
Huevo [guevo]
Hueso [gueso]
Huerto [guerto]
Huésped [guesped]
Huella [guella]

Hierba [yerba]

Tus ejemplos me parecen claramente distingibles, pero por aquí la h no siempre es muda, creo que es posible que al hablar rápido metemos la "g" para que sea más fluido, pero solo con las palabras que sean "hue..."


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

Muchísimas gracias a todos por su participación, de verdad me han ayudado mucho. En resumen, se puede sacar la consecuencia de que sí son dos sonidos diferenciados, aunque en el habla coloquial de algunas partes tienden a neutralizarse, así como en las zonas no yeístas. Gracias otra vez!



SayaS said:


> Yo soy de España, del centro, y para mi esos dos ejemplos que pones son con dos sonidos muy diferentes:
> Hierro, la h es muda y se dice [ierro], yerro se pronuncia tan cual [yerro]
> Pero luego existen algunos casos en los que la h no es muda, sino que se pronuncia a veces como "y" y otras muchas veces como "g", por ejemplo, por aquí decimos:
> Huevo [guevo]
> Hueso [gueso]
> Huerto [guerto]
> Huésped [guesped]
> Huella [guella]
> 
> Hierba [yerba]
> 
> Tus ejemplos me parecen claramente distingibles, pero por aquí la h no siempre es muda, creo que es posible que al hablar rápido metemos la "g" para que sea más fluido, pero solo con las palabras que sean "hue..."



Gracias! En los ejemplos con /we/ que has puesto, no es que la H no sea muda, sino que se añade una [g] de refuerzo porque el inicio con /w/ en una palabra española resulta raro. O sea, es verdad que se pronuncian esas palabras tal como has transcrito, pero no la H suena como [g], el sonido [g] simplemente se les añade. (Es decir, si no las escribieras con H, también las pronunciarías con [g], por ejemplo Washington suena como [guósinton] para un hispanohablante).


----------



## SayaS

Si le pones a mis padres la palabra Washington, ellos te la leen como [guásington]
Eso, no es que la h se pronuncie como [g] pero se añade ese sonido.


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

SayaS said:


> Si le pones a mis padres la palabra Washington, ellos te la leen como [guásington]
> Eso, no es que la h se pronuncie como [g] pero se añade ese sonido.



Pues sí, realmente en inglés se pronuncian una vocal entre [o] y [a] que en castellano no existe, pues hay quien la lee como [o] y otros como [a]. Por ejemplo en mi idioma natal existe ese sonido y se escribe _a_. Sin embargo si lleva tilde (_á_), se pronuncia como en castellano, pero es largo, como en la palabra _caro_.


----------



## lospazio

juandelsur said:


> Hola.
> El yeísmo es la pronunciación de la ll como ye y no a la inversa. Con respecto a Misiones, donde viví durante dos años no hace tanto, sí pronuncian la ll muy parecido a los peninsulares. Mientras que en Córdoba o Mendoza los sonidos ll o ye se convierten en i. Ejemplos: poio por pollo, ievar por llevar, ierba por yerba, sopaipiia por sopaipilla (torta frita cuyana y chilena) y así.
> Por supuesto ésto se da en el registro vulgar y no en el culto, donde es más difícil de hallar.
> Saludos



Perdón, pero entonces ¿qué entendés vos cuando te dicen que un madrileño es yeísta?

Por otra parte, la _ll_ no se pronuncia _. Fuera del Río de la Plata puede ser [ʝ] o [ɟ] y, en pocos lugares, [ʎ]. Al menos eso es lo que se lee en los libros de fonética española.

Saludos._


----------



## juandelsur

lospazio said:


> Perdón, pero entonces ¿qué entendés vos cuando te dicen que un madrileño es yeísta?
> Evidentemente se trata de una interpretación diferente del concepto. La que da el DRAE, es la que yo tenía en mente cuando escribí el post referido a éso.
> 
> *yeísmo.**1.* m. Pronunciación de la _elle_ como _ye;_ p. ej., diciendo _gayina,_ por _gallina; poyo,_ por _pollo_.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> _​Por otra parte, la _ll_ no se pronuncia _. Fuera del Río de la Plata puede ser [ʝ] o [ɟ] y, en pocos lugares, [ʎ]. Al menos eso es lo que se lee en los libros de fonética española.
> Te invito a mezclarte con la hinchada de Belgrano o de Godoy Cruz cuando alguno de ellos  juegue en Buenos Aires. O sino llegate por acá y vamos al Kempes a ver fútbol y de paso oír un poco de cordobés básico._


_
Hola. 
Te aclaro que soy originario de Buenos Aires, así que mis oídos detectan rápidamente estas peculiaridades, precisamente por inusuales para mí.

Saludos_


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

Wal03 said:


> Todo esto me parece muy raro, nunca lo había visto. Para mi la H era muda. Así crecí hablando _*hierro*_ [_ierro] hierba [ierba], claro que existe Yerba pero pensaba que era otro sinónimo, como jale y hale.
> 
> Nota: *soy dominicano para quien pidió gente del caribe*._



Gracias también por tu aportación.


----------

